# Meat Mixer, opinions wanted



## MossyMO

Making your own sausage, we have grinder, stuffer, smoker, food sealers, scales, etc. We are thinking of getting a meat mixer. Does anyone else have experience with them, are they worth the investment? Including our own, freinds and family we do 15 to 20 deer a year.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I do not have one but my friend in WI does. He does about 15-20 deer and 3 or more elk each fall. He does not use it much anymore as it seems not to fully mix the seasoning through the meat properly. He has had three different units over the past 10 years. Most of the time they mix it by hand unless doing small batches of 10 lbs or less.

I have looked at them myself but not found anything short of a commercial unit that I think will do the job I want. The commercial units are just to bulky for storage IMO.


----------



## buckseye

They work good you just have to give them time to do their job. I'm thinking of getting one too.


----------



## strand

I agree with Ron, I bought one for my dad this fall and he said it didn't mix very thoroughly and if the meat is sticky it has a tendency to stick and just ball up on the blades. I bought the smallest cabelas mixer rated for 20 lbs.


----------



## Nate

Cabela's has one on sale right now for $99 in EGF, it used to be something like $289.........


----------



## MOSSBACK

My Dad made one years ago out of stainless steel it has fingers with the ends flatened at different angles and one is a scraper to pull it off the bottom. We run it with a 1/2" drill, works awsome it really speeds up the process of making sausage.

It's one of many homemade contraptions that Dad made that I don't think could ever be duplicated. But they work better than anything you could buy.


----------



## north14

I bought Cabelas' 1 1/2 hp grinder and 44 lb meat mixer that hooks up to the grinder. This is a pretty slick unit and mixes the meat and seasonings very well. Like Buckseye said you just have to give it a little time. Sure beats doing it by hand and this unit is very easy to clean up. Stay away from their stuffers though, Iv'e tried two of them and they are really junk. They work ok for summer sausage or country style but as soon as you try to make slim jims or anything with small casings the stuffer won't push the meat through the tube no matter how much water you add to your meat. It will leak through the top of the seal and makes one hell of a mess.


----------

